# Skype



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi all!!!

My bro has e-mailed me and among other things wondered if I had ever thought of getting Skype. 

Has anyone else got it?  Would be really interested in anyone elses experiences.

Hugs

Sue


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

hi

i never quite understood it but we used it to talk to my brother in america. you use it over the internet and we had a webcam too. it used to lose the reception quite easily but when it was good it was really good!

we introduced DD2 to him on skype and it was a three way conversation with my mum talking from her house too.

we thought it was well worth it

xxxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hiya,

We have it ... free calls over the internet.

I find it useful when speaking to my biz partner about stuff, as you can have word docs etc open at same time iyswim.

DH speaks to friends on it who don't live in UK ... and often speak to my mum on it.

Well worth downloading ... bels x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

So you have to download something Bels? And where do you get the phones from?

My sister has just moved abroad so my father and I were thinking we should look into it.

What good timing you have Sue


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi B,

You download from the internet and talk via your computer .. your computer is the phone  

Bels x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

oh!


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ive got skype
we got it when our friends went to australia, we were looking after their dog
so they used to call us on skype just to check up on the dog
i dont really go on there much, i chat on it like you do MSN
but i dont use my skype phone.
It is a very good thing to have if you have friends family who live abroad though.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

All very positive reactions!  I think I will download it later today.  Not sure how my parents will cope with technology!  But I think it will be great to talk to my bro and my niece (and I will be able to see her!)

Many thanks everyone

Sue


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Sue

Skype is fab, I got it to chat to my mum initially out in Spain.

It's reliable, I think ebay own it or used to.  You can send files through it easily, pics and stuff which are huge seem to transfer very quickly.

You can get a skype phone or headset, but I don't use either, used to use a headset though.

Louj


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree with the others, Skype is excellent.  DH and I used to use it every week to talk to our families back home when we lived in California.  All computer-to-computer calls are free, you can also make calls from your computer to mobiles or landlines, but they charge for that.

It's also really easy to get started - download etc is easy.  One word of caution though, don't put anything more than the bare minimum in your profile - I once had a complete stranger call me after he had found my phone number on Skype!! You don't need to include your phone number, so I removed it straight away and have had no problems since.

bankie


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Just to mention that there is a website www.niftylist.co.uk that gives you lists of numbers for calls to most of the world landlines and mobiles, it not free granted but much cheaper than any other phone cards u can get i have saved so much money in the last year using the numbers.
hope someone gets something out of it, i was given it by a lovely lady on here.

big hugs
Lou
xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

bankie said:


> One word of caution though, don't put anything more than the bare minimum in your profile - I once had a complete stranger call me after he had found my phone number on Skype!! You don't need to include your phone number, so I removed it straight away and have had no problems since.
> 
> bankie


Thanks for the warning Bankie! I have taken off my phone number. I had put that on, but not my full name (just first name and initials of surname)! 

Many thanks to everyone for the advice.

Sue


----------

